# One more time - tender moist wild goose?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just can't find what i want. Emphasis on moist!!! Still seems the key is Kosher salt soak and cooking temp. rare??? Breast or whole bird stuffed?


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Leaky I have always breasted my waterfowl but after surfing the internet it seems that I've missed out on some taste sensations. So, I've began to explore the recipes put out by other sportsmen. I know you enjoy your harvest and with the seniority you have I'll pay attention to your suggestions. Cast and blast all the way!!!!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks bud!!!!! Sorry for not responding sooner.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Simply breast them out and try not to put them in the freezer, the fresher the better for this one it seems. Cut the breasts into small steak size pieces, roll in flour with your favorite spices and through them on a high heat pan and cook for 3-4 minutes a side turning just once. Let them cool for a minute or two before you cut into them and they are nice and tender. A balsamic vinegar type sauce goes well with it.


----------

